# Officer Down: Senior Corporal Victor Lozada-Tirado - [Dallas, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Senior Corporal Victor Lozada-Tirado*

*Officer Down: Senior Corporal Victor Lozada-Tirado* - [Dallas, Texas]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* Unknown

*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Details:* Senior Corporal Victor Lozada-Tirado was killed in a motorcycle accident while providing a dignitary escort for a United States Senator who was a candidate for President.

The motorcade was traveling on Houston Street when Corporal Lozada-Tirado's motorcycle struck a curb and crashed. He was transported to Methodist Central Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Corporal Lozada-Tirado had served with the Dallas Police Department for 19 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.

*End of Watch: *Friday, February 22, 2008

*Dallas officer dies in Clinton motorcade crash

*By Tanya Eiserer 
The Dallas Morning News

DALLAS - A Dallas police officer died Friday when his motorcycle struck a curb on the Houston Street viaduct as he was escorting Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton to a rally in Oak Cliff.

"One of our motorcycle jockeys rounded the curb, hit the curb, and went down," said Lt. Vernon Hale, spokesman for the Dallas Police Department.

The officer's motorcycle was near the rear of the motorcade as it headed south on the viaduct when the accident happened about 9:20 a.m.

Police identified the officer as Senior Cpl. Victor Lozada-Tiada, 49, a 20-year veteran of the department.

"There are no routine jobs in this business," said Lt. Hale. "It is a dangerous job."

"He was just a very caring police officer who loved his job, loved the Dallas Police Department and tried to do the right thing."

Cpl. Lozada-Tiada was rushed to nearby Methodist Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead. He had been with the department's traffic division for five years and was also well-known in the East Dallas community for his work at a storefront station on Hall Street.

WFAA-TV helicopter pilot Troy Bush, who flew over the scene shortly after the incident, estimated that the officer had been thrown about 20 yards by the impact.

The officer's Kawasaki 1000 Police Special motorcycle was among bits of scattered debris on the roadway, and a motorcycle helmet lay on the ground. About 10:30 a.m., a group of officers were examining the roughly 3-foot-high wall at the edge of the viaduct, measuring it and taking pictures.

Officers were also combing the area under the bridge where debris might have fallen, possibly looking for the motorcycle's wind screen. They later took two large plastic bags of debris from the scene.

After the rally, a somber Mrs. Clinton expressed sorrow over the officer's death.

"We are just heartsick over this loss of life in the line of duty," she said.

Mrs. Clinton said the accident should serve as a reminder of the sacrifices law enforcement officers make. She said it is important that people respect and appreciate their service.

After the Dallas rally, Mrs. Clinton's motorcade proceeded to downtown Fort Worth, where she told about 1,000 supporters about the accident, naming the officer, and then apologized, saying she could not conduct a rally.

Aides said they were suspending her plans and that she had spoken to Dallas police Chief David Kunkle to convey her sorrow over the officer's death. Her campaign staff said the senator plans to go to the hospital to meet with the officer's family.

Last year, a police officer was killed while escorting a motorcade for President George W. Bush in Albuquerque, N.M. There was a similar fatal crash involving a presidential motorcade in Hawaii in 2006.

The viaduct is expected to remain shut down for several hours. ​


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

R.I.P. 

It is nice to see that Clinton cancelled a rally to go pay her respects. I am actully shocked to see that she did. Has to be some part of a strategy.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer. You now serve with St Michael to protect your brethren. Serve well and thank you for your dedication to the profession.


----------

